# Année complète



## piwonski (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite savoir si il est possible de signer un contrat en année complète du 1er novembre au 31 août ? 
Le salaire sera toujours calculé sur 52 semaines puis lissé sur 12 mois. Je recevrai donc un salaire pendant 10 mois au lieu de 12. 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
Une amie m'a confirmé que c'était possible. Elle a fait ça avec son ass mat. Elle avait un contrat en année complète de novembre à juin. Et sa maman, qui est assistante maternelle depuis plusieurs années, procède toujours comme cela. 
Bien à vous, 
Marie


----------



## isa19 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, c'est un CDD pour avoir une date butoire ????? car une fin de contrat ne se présume pas.


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@isa19 
sûrement car ensuite l'enfant entre à l'école....
Mais sauf remplacement d'une ass mat oui c'est un CDI qu'il faut faire.
Et le PE vous paiera sur 10 mois mais il est fort à parier qu'il aura une grosse régul à faire.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Non pas de régularisation de salaire car le contrat sera en année complète


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Par contre pour faire un Cdi en année complète Il faut que vous et les employeurs aient les 5 semaines de congés payés en commun 

La 1ère année les CP seront déduit car non acquis 
Le salaire ne pourrait être maintenu que si les CP sont acquis


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi il y a toujours vérification pour voir si y'a régul car je n'ai que des plannings variables et il arrive qu'ils me doivent une petite régul...


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui si tu as inclus une clause supérieure à ton contrat 
Si ce n'est pas le cas il est légalement impossible d'imposer cette régularisation car c'est or convention collective


----------



## piwonski (28 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup 
Je pense avoir eu ma réponse
Si je fais une rupture de contrat avec les parents pour motif de scolarisation de leur enfant 
Ca fera un contrat en année complète qui aura duré 10 mois au lieu de 12 mois 
Il s'agira du 2ème ou 3ème contrat je précise avec cette famille donc congés acquis 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? C'est bien possible, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Alors non  ce n'est pas l'assistante maternelle qui met fin de contrat
Mais l'employeur qui vous licencie
C'est un licenciement par retrait d'enfant
Aucun motif n'est à avancer 

Une simple lettre de licenciement 
Vous aurez 1 mois de préavis à effectuer si le contrat initial a plus d'un an
Si moins d'un an d'ancienneté le préavis sera de 15 jours calendaire 
Comment ça le 2ème ou 3ème contrat ?
Je ne comprends pas trop


----------



## piwonski (28 Septembre 2022)

Désolée
Je me suis mal exprimée
Si l'employeur me fait une lettre pour rupture de contrat parce-que son enfant va à l'école maternelle, ça s'appelle licenciement? Beaucoup font cela? 
Quand je parle de 2ème ou 3ème contrat = renouvellement de contrat je voulais dire
Par exemple, j'accueille un enfant dès ses 4 mois jusqu'à l'école maternelle 
Pour l'année complète, si le dernier contrat se termine au bout de 10 mois, qu'en est-il pour la suite ? L'employeur me paye le dernier mois comme un mois classique ? Ou bien il y a des indemnités en plus ?


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

il y a la prime de rupture, et les ICCP, indemnités compensatrices de congés payés, qui correspondent aux congés en cours d'acquisition et non pris.
Tout dépend de la date de licenciement, si par exemple, vous commencez en septembre, et terminez fin juin, en ayant pris seulement 2 semaines de vacances, il vous devront des ICCP, car vous aurez acquis 25 jours ouvrables de CP et pris 12 jours, il manquera 13 jours ouvrables à payer


----------



## Lijana (28 Septembre 2022)

> Quand je parle de 2ème ou 3ème contrat = renouvellement de contrat je voulais dire


 il n'y a pas de renouvellement de contrat, s'il y a un changements en cours de contrat vous faites un avenant.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

C'est exactement ce qu'il faut faire, à l'unique conditions comme l'a préciser assmatzam d'avoir les 5 semaines de congés communes avec cet employeur. 
On ne sait vraiment jamais quand le contrat se terminera en général,  mais pour de courtes périodes le contrat calculé sur 52 semaines colle mieux niveau heures travaillées à la réalité de la mensualisation. 
Donc pas de régularisation à faire, c'est hors ccn, sauf clause supérieure en cas de planning variable. 

En fin'de contrat, juste l'iccp à calculer et l'indemnité de rupture. 

Avec ce type de contrat je négocie tout à mon avantage,  donc pourquoi pas inscrire en tant que clause sup, le paiement de l'indemnitéde rupture sans condition,  le paiement des cp lors de la pose en maintien de salaire dès acquisition. (Pour éviter les sans solde par ex). Bonne soirée.


----------



## piwonski (2 Octobre 2022)

Autre question 
Je démarre au 1er novembre normalement
Est-il possible de poser 5 jours aux vacances de noël sans que cela ne soit déduit de mon salaire fixe (année complète) ? 
Est-il possible d'ajouter ce type de clause à mon contrat ? C'est à dire paiement des congés par anticipation par exemple


----------



## kikine (2 Octobre 2022)

non car en démarrant le contrat même au 1/11 (qui soit dit en passant est férié) vous n'aurez acquis que 2 jours à poser pour les vacances de noël
pour demander ça c'est que vous ne maitrisez pas la subtilité des cp donc je vous déconseille fortement de rajouter la clause de prise par anticipation des cp
car vous ne pouvez poser les cp par anticipation uniquement ceux que vous avez acquis a mois échu donc dans votre cas le mois de décembre ne sera pas échu donc seulement 2.5 de cp acquis comme on ne peut pas poser 0.5 jour soit seulement 2 jours a poser

donc vous devrez déduire les 5 jours de votre salaire


----------



## piwonski (2 Octobre 2022)

Ok, merci 
Je débute complètement


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir alors comme dit Liline, évitez les complications,  déduisez vos jours de congés par ccc, c'est bien plus simple. N'oubliez pas que les sans solde c'est une déduction uniquement sur les jours d'accueil. 
Alors que les congés se posent en jours ouvrables. 
Alors quelque fois  mieux vaut poser 4 jours sans solde que 6 jours ouvrables de cp.


----------



## piwonski (3 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## piwonski (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
Pour celles qui privilégient ou qui acceptent les contrats en année complète, pouvez-vous me dire quels sont les avantages pour l'AM et les parents ? 
Il me semble que travailler 47 semaines par année est plus avantageux qu'en dessous, pour notre retraite, etc. 
Moins de perte d'argent aussi, non ? 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Absolument pas voir les choses comme ça.
Un contrat en année complète, 8h par jour, 5j/semaine à 3.50 euros net rapporte 606 euros nets, dont il faudra déduire les CP non acquis la première année (voire un peu plus)
J'ai un contrat en année incomplète (45 semaines), 4 jours par semaine, 10h, à 3.95 euros nets qui me rapporte rapporte 592 euros avec les CP payés en plus en juin (quasiment un 13° mois) ... donc ça revient quasi au même
Tout dépend des contrats, du nombre de semaines, du taux horaire.


----------



## piwonski (8 Octobre 2022)

Ok, merci à vous
La mère d'une amie qui est AM depuis plusieurs années n'acceptent que les contrats en AC 
Je n'ai pas osé demandé mais je me suis dit qu'il y avait forcément + d'avantages que les contrats en AI


----------

